# 1KW power supply !



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Check this out. 
http://www.xyzcomputing.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=501


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

That is just crazy. But you would think for $500 the could make it fanless also.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

yea i herd about that. that is too much power, xcept maby a server =/.


----------

